# timsieved command gone with net-mail/cyrus-2.4.12 ?

## RAPHEAD

Hi,

I've updated to cyrus imapd 2.4.12 today (basically through emerge -uND world) and after this, I was not able to start it anymore:

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 ctl_cyrusdb[52916]: SQL backend defaulting to engine 'mysql'

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 ctl_cyrusdb[52916]: recovering cyrus databases

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 ctl_cyrusdb[52916]: skiplist: checkpointed /var/imap/mailboxes.db (52 records, 4752 bytes) in 0 seconds

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 ctl_cyrusdb[52916]: skiplist: checkpointed /var/imap/annotations.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 ctl_cyrusdb[52916]: done recovering cyrus databases

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 master[52913]: cannot find executable for service 'sieve'

Nov 11 19:26:27 server1 master[52913]: exiting

Ok, I checked cyrus.conf

sieve                cmd="timsieved" listen="sieve" prefork=0

And I cannot find this executable timsieved.

I think this was included in former releases but I'm not sure.

When emergind, it installs these binaries on my system:

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/lmtptest

   usr/bin/imtest

   usr/bin/mupdatetest

   usr/bin/pop3test

   usr/bin/smtptest

   usr/bin/sivtest

   usr/bin/nntptest

   usr/bin/synctest

   usr/lib64/cyrus/lmtpd

   usr/lib64/cyrus/lmtpproxyd

   usr/lib64/cyrus/mbexamine

   usr/lib64/cyrus/ctl_mboxlist

   usr/lib64/cyrus/idled

   usr/lib64/cyrus/master

   usr/lib64/cyrus/proxyd

   usr/lib64/cyrus/quota

   usr/lib64/cyrus/mupdate

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cvt_cyrusdb

   usr/lib64/cyrus/imapd

   usr/lib64/cyrus/chk_cyrus

   usr/lib64/cyrus/mbpath

   usr/lib64/cyrus/fud

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_userseen

   usr/lib64/cyrus/reconstruct

   usr/lib64/cyrus/tls_prune

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_dbtool

   usr/lib64/cyrus/pop3d

   usr/lib64/cyrus/unexpunge

   usr/lib64/cyrus/ctl_deliver

   usr/lib64/cyrus/ctl_cyrusdb

   usr/lib64/cyrus/deliver

   usr/lib64/cyrus/pop3proxyd

   usr/lib64/cyrus/ipurge

   usr/lib64/cyrus/smmapd

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_synclog

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_expire

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyrdump

   usr/lib64/cyrus/squatter

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_sequence

   usr/lib64/cyrus/arbitron

   usr/lib64/cyrus/cyr_df

   usr/lib64/libcyrus.a

   usr/lib64/libcyrus_min.a

Can someone tell me why this binary is not included anymore or

what the problem may be?

----------

## cach0rr0

no idea where timesieved is or came from. 

I did find this: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382389

but that doesn't reveal much information. 

I might make a new thread in Networking & Security asking where it's gone. I don't think many people other than myself and the few interested in autocreate are going to read this thread, 

EDIT:  wait, I can do this myself. duh, magic moderator buttons.

Thread split from this long one for greater visibility

----------

## RAPHEAD

Created new Bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390423

----------

